# Welches Grafiktablett für "Einsteiger"?



## gavanaa (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo ihr Lieben (das hört sich vielleicht seltsam an, naja lassen wirs mal stehen)!

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit längerem mit Design u.ä. und wollte mir nun ein Grafiktablett zulegen. Eigentlich wollte ich das schon seit längerem machen, mich hatten jedoch die Preise immer abgeschreckt! Aber seit einiger Zeit mach ich einige Sachen, die mir mit der Maus schlicht und einfach etwas Mühsam erscheinen.
Da ich aber auch nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben möchte (weil ich das alles hauptsächlich Hobbymäßig mache) hatte ich mir mal vorerst ein Wacom Graphire3 (A6) für 40€ ins Auge gefasst (die Größe erscheint mir aber extrem klein, kann man damit dann wirklich sinnvoll arbeiten?). Nun hab ich auch oft gelesen, dass man bei Grafiktabletts wirklich nur Wacoms nehmen sollte - gibts denn da gar keine andere Wahl (also ich muss sagen, da ist Aiptek wesentlich günstiger)?
Also ich wollte halt insgesamt nicht mehr als 60€ ausgeben, was könnt ihr mir denn schönes empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Grüße


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2006)

Aiptek No ! So'n Tablett macht Spaß und ist was Neues, wenn es aber darum geht, damit sauber
zu arbeiten, führt kein Weg an nem Wacom vorbei. Und das GraphireA6 ist wirklich zu klein (A6= 2xA4 halbieren, etwa 10x15cm) A5 sollte es schon haben.

Und: Aiptek arbeitet im gleichen Funkfrequenzbereich wie die Logitech-Wireless-Mäuse und Tastaturen. Arbeit unmöglich.

mfg chmee


----------



## gavanaa (30. Januar 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aiptek No ! So'n Tablett macht Spaß und ist was Neues, wenn es aber darum geht, damit sauber
> zu arbeiten, führt kein Weg an nem Wacom vorbei. Und das GraphireA6 ist wirklich zu klein (A6= 2xA4 halbieren, etwa 10x15cm) A5 sollte es schon haben.



Hmm, aber schon ab A5 wirds recht teuer...
Mit 60€ werde ich wohl nicht bedient werden?


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte Dir nichts ausreden. Nur mit Ausprobieren wirst Du erfahren, was Du benötigst.
Bei A6 seh ich aber keinen Einsatzzweck, außer Unterschriften.

mfg chmee


----------



## gavanaa (1. Februar 2006)

Dann wird's wohl erstmal ein Wacom Volito2 (ebay für ~50€, die Preise seitegen ja regelrecht exponentiell mit der Größe.. ).
Wie siehts eigentlich mit den älteren Modellen aus, die scheinen mir recht günstig zu sein, z.b. die UltraPads (ebay)? Gibts bei deinen eigentlich einen Adapter für PCs?


----------

